# Fedor vs Rogers GIF's



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Enjoy. :thumbsup:

*Fedor's Clinch/cage Skills:*





































*Final Seconds of the Fight*



















Add more if you have them!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Great thread. Fedor seemed pretty comfortable in the cage that's for sure, he transitioned well.


Did anyone else get mad when Grim was using his right hand - blocked from Big John's view - to hold the cage and keep Fedor pinned? That punk!

edit: LMFAO at Fedor's final punch, he ducks Rogers entire arm! it doesn't even touch his head haha


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah he came close to losing a point for that. Taking knees from someone that big will affect you, and holding the cage to keep someone pinned while delivering such knees = dirty fighter.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Great thread. Fedor seemed pretty comfortable in the cage that's for sure, he transitioned well.
> 
> 
> Did anyone else get mad when Grim was using his right hand - blocked from Big John's view - to hold the cage and keep Fedor pinned? That punk!
> ...


I didn't like Rogers putting his fingers through the cage to pin Fedor down but.....it is Fedor, so I understand it. Not that I condone it, but if I was fighting Fedor....oh just shat my pants by thinking about it. Damnit.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John warned him about his left hand gripping the cage. He was still holding on with the right. 

Glad he got his ass KO'd. I hate that asshole. Fedors the man. 

Nice gifs, repped.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

rogers was known to fight dirty...he's got a history of it! That ubongo guy went in with dreadlocks and nearly came out bold


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> I didn't like Rogers putting his fingers through the cage to pin Fedor down but.....it is Fedor, so I understand it. Not that I condone it, but if I was fighting Fedor....oh just shat my pants by thinking about it. Damnit.


Agreed. If I was fighting Fedor, I've always maintained I would train extensively with CroCop and GSP to be able to land consistent, unintentional-looking groin shots. The Russian has too much pride to take a break and recover.

Once he was puking blood from groin shots I'd stomp his feet and accidentally headbutt him in the nose. 

THE PERFECT GAME PLAN!


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

If the Phillies would've had Fedor pitching we'd have beaten the Yankees also I think that grabbing the cage is just an insticntual thing especially for a young fighter.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Rogers is a shitty fighter so he resorts to cheap shit to win. Grabbing the cage, grabbing dreads, it's all the same to him as long as he wins. ******* idiot.


----------



## karl52 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks allot for the gifs,shows some really nice power striking,I notice the commentators were saying that Fedor didn't know what to do against the cage,but to me he just looked relaxed waiting for an opening,rogers mentioned how loose he was,ive always thought the more relaxed you are the less energy you spend and the harder your strikes

I think Fedor got really good at head hunting just look at the last three fights


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

karl52 said:


> Thanks allot for the gifs,shows some really nice power striking,I notice the commentators were saying that Fedor didn't know what to do against the cage,but to me he just looked relaxed waiting for an opening,rogers mentioned how loose he was,ive always thought the more relaxed you are the less energy you spend and the harder your strikes
> 
> I think Fedor got really good at head hunting just look at the last three fights


All champs fight relaxed cuz they've been there before, know what to do and most importantly are in control at all times even in bad positions.

- BJ Penn vs Sean Sherk and Kenny Florian (great cardio and game plan.)
- GSP vs all especially last fight against Thiago when he persevered through injury
- A. Silva against everyone
- Lyoto up til the last fight

Knew Fedor was calculating what to do in the second round. You can watch him in the final seconds methodically planning to 

A.) go for takedown 
or Ivan Drogo style
B.) "I WILL BREAK YOU!" go for the homerun
- didn't notice this til Toxic posted up the gif but Rogers tries to counter with another jab or left cross. THIS time Fedor ducks him in route to a KO overhand punch. 

*Rogers says it was tricks. More like skills. Outclassed.

Beautiful timing.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Not that I condone it, but if I was fighting Fedor....oh just shat my pants by thinking about it. Damnit.


Link, plz.


----------

